# Ready for the cold



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Got some well needed time off coming up in a few weeks and am ready for it! Late Friday night the 16th I finally got off my butt and headed out to Sikes for the night. Really didn't care if I caught anything just needed to get out of the house and wet a line. Put out 3 lines and first thing I caught was a buzz hence the smart ass selfie :laughing: Had one strong run straight West then all of a sudden it spit the hook. Guess what ever it was didn't like the old fire worm that had eaten my bait. I'm quite sure it was a surprise! Saw a few small sharks blowing up the surface but only netted one for a quick snapshot then release. Had plenty of white trout biting so the early morning snack to go along with some Cajun boiled peanuts was really good washed down with Gatorade. Was so hungry I almost forgot to take a picture of my snack. Sure am glad the cold weather is starting to roll in. Pulled the Smarty Cave out from the corner of the garage last week getting it ready for a few different applications to try when it gets cold. Gonna be nice and toasty this winter :yes:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

The Cave :thumbsup:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a heck of a setup!


----------



## jsnbrdgs82 (Jun 30, 2014)

Congrats on the Buzzz....


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

i have to smile every time I see his rig. nothing like fishing in comfort.


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

So this is the famous Smarty Cave.
Not a bad setup you got going there!

I'll be looking for ya out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

nothing much colder than fishing that bridge on a cold windy night.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Cool setup....Reminds me of ice fishing in upstate NY as a kid.


----------

